# transparenter hintergrund in textarea?



## cazpa (17. Juni 2002)

kann man in einer TEXTAREA den hintergrund transparent machen???
hiiiilfe!


----------



## Quentin (17. Juni 2002)

<textarea style="background-Color:none;" .... ></textarea>

geht eventuell.. aber vermutlich nur im internet explorer...


----------



## cazpa (17. Juni 2002)

*nö*

neee, funtioniert net... den hintergrund wird dann weiß


----------



## d4k4 (18. Juni 2002)

ist dein background vieleicht auch weiss?:%


----------



## axe van ecks (18. Juni 2002)

als letzte notlösung ginge noch:

wenns nicht geht gib einfach ein Bild an, dass es nicht gibt

<textarea style="background:gibtsnicht.jpg;" ... ></textarea>

IE macht das textfeld dann transparent, was Netscape macht kA


----------



## d4k4 (18. Juni 2002)

oder auch

<textarea style="background:transparent.gif;" ... ></textarea>


----------



## Christoph (18. Juni 2002)

wenn  wir schon beim thema "textarea" wären meine frage:

wie bring ich den scrollbalken weg.


```
<textarea scroll="no">
```
 geht net. auch nicht scroll=no usw.....

vielleicht liegts ja auch an meinem kaputten browser?!?!?!


----------



## cazpa (19. Juni 2002)

*THX A LOT!*

also des mit background-color: none; funzt net aba dafür des mit dem background: gibtznich.jpg;

besten dank!


----------



## axe van ecks (19. Juni 2002)

keine problem


----------



## Dunsti (19. Juni 2002)

@hochi: probier mal *scrolling="no"*

Dunsti


----------



## Christoph (19. Juni 2002)

Dunsti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @hochi: probier mal *scrolling="no"*
> 
> Dunsti



schon alles probiert. bei iframes funktioniert´s nämlich auch nicht!  . laut selfhtml muss das aber so gehen!

ich glaub das mein IE-abgekratzt ist. er kenn z.b. auch bei einem link kein target="????". geht einfach net! ;(


----------



## SteKo (19. Juni 2002)

hrhr das problem kenn ich hatte ma n browser der kein target="_blank" konnte *g* nervt leicht


----------



## sam (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *wenn  wir schon beim thema "textarea" wären meine frage:
> 
> wie bring ich den scrollbalken weg.
> ...




```
style="overflow:auto (bzw. hidden);"
```


----------



## Christoph (20. Juni 2002)

ok, es liegt an meinem Browser bzw an meinem lokalen Profil. deshalb bringt auch das neuinstallieren nix ;(.

denn auch bei <div> -tags funktioniert "overflow:hidden" net.

aber trotzdem danke!


----------

